# قاموس pmp عربي إنجليزي



## saaaaaad (15 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أقدم لكم قاموس ( إنجليزي-عربي) للكلمات الإنجليزية الصعبة أو الغير دارجة بالنسبة للمبتدئين في اللغة الإنجليزية والتي وردت في كتاب pmpok وترجمتها للغة العربية.
الملف قمت بإعداده فترة التحضير للشهادة ، والحمد لله تم الاجتياز.
طبعاً الملف المرفق في صيغة وورد وتركته بهذه الصيغة لتتمكنوا من التعديل والإضافة عليه إذا رغبتوا.
مع تمنياتي لكم بالفائدة والتوفيق
ســـعـد


----------



## وردةالحياة (15 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,
بارك الله فيك ياأخي ,,جهد رائع أسال الله لك التوفيق والعافية


----------



## زياد ابوزيد (15 فبراير 2011)

بارك لله لك في علمك و شهادتك


----------



## مؤيد غازي (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## saaaaaad (16 فبراير 2011)

شكراً للجميع على ردودهم 
وصراحة أنا من زمان عن المنتدى ، وأتمنى يكون في رجوعي لكم فائدة لي من خلال ماتقدمونه من معلومات ، كما اتمنى أن أقدم ولو شي بسيط مما قدمتوه لي من خلال المنتدى الرائع.


----------



## hhmdan (16 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## abosalah1 (16 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد سيد حنفى (3 ديسمبر 2011)

رائع


----------



## jasmin4 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.اينور (10 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tbuly (12 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي


----------



## جمال فتح اللة (13 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي مجهود رائع أسال الله لك التوفيق


----------



## nofal (14 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## e_y.a.s (20 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## Omar.ie (3 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على الملف و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهم (3 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## kehh (3 ديسمبر 2012)

فعلا بسيط ومتعوب عليه الله يجزاك الخير حابب اقدم الامتحان بس الكل مخوفني انتا شو نصائحك


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (6 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي


----------



## أبو أحمد. (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور ياجميل ومانتحرم منك يارب


----------



## asbaj (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*مشكور اخي الكريم*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## boushy (10 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم 
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## bryar (11 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا للمجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس علي الزبيدي (14 ديسمبر 2012)

راااااااااااااااائع جدا


----------



## حسن احمد (16 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك لله لك​


----------



## ايهاب هحمد (18 ديسمبر 2012)

تسلم ايدك يا هندسة


----------



## sh sh (29 يناير 2013)

الله يفتح عليك


----------



## funfon81 (29 يناير 2013)

Thanks alot
:7:


----------



## خالد نحمده (29 يناير 2013)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## عاشق السهر (11 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عبدالله غنوي (14 فبراير 2013)

حيك الله


----------



## محمد النواري (18 فبراير 2013)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## bolbol (20 فبراير 2013)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## sallam1998 (26 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الناس


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (21 مارس 2013)

مشكور وتحية من خوك الزنتاني


----------



## Al Mohager (30 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aaaaaa022000 (3 أبريل 2013)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## ايهاب هحمد (3 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يكرمك علي هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## م_هبه (8 أبريل 2013)

رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Engr.layla (29 أبريل 2013)

thanks alot brother


----------



## mohdhuj (30 أبريل 2013)

بورك فيك


----------



## ابوالعيون (27 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## حمزه سعد (2 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## akhurais (28 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي
وفرت علينا مجهود كبير في هذا الموضوع
تحياتي لك


----------



## محمد عامر71 (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*اشكرك*

جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمتم


saaaaaad قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أقدم لكم قاموس ( إنجليزي-عربي) للكلمات الإنجليزية الصعبة أو الغير دارجة بالنسبة للمبتدئين في اللغة الإنجليزية والتي وردت في كتاب pmpok وترجمتها للغة العربية.
> الملف قمت بإعداده فترة التحضير للشهادة ، والحمد لله تم الاجتياز.
> طبعاً الملف المرفق في صيغة وورد وتركته بهذه الصيغة لتتمكنوا من التعديل والإضافة عليه إذا رغبتوا.
> ...


----------



## محمد عامر71 (1 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووور اخى على هذا المجهود


----------



## حمدي عبدالعال (10 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا----------------


----------



## rashwan_911 (31 أغسطس 2014)

جزك الله خيرآ


----------



## arch_hamada (31 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## تاج السرعوض الكريم (31 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا ليك يازميل


----------



## saalaam (13 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا شكرا كثيرا​


----------



## عمراياد (17 سبتمبر 2014)

thank you very much


----------



## agaa (3 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا لك


----------



## TheExpert (4 أكتوبر 2014)

... كل عام وجميع أعضاء ورواد الملتقى بكامل الصحة والعاقية وأعاد الله عليكم الأعياد باليمن والخير والبركات​


----------



## arch_hamada (11 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور مهندس احمد بارك الله فيك على المجهود​
​


----------



## body55 (13 أكتوبر 2014)

شكراجزيلا على الكنز،حيث تم التحميل ccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## arch_hamada (5 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا​
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​
يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]​
صدق الله العظيم ​


اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين​


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (7 يناير 2015)

لك كل الشكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## arch_hamada (11 يناير 2015)

حب ان اعبر لك عن شكري و امتناني لتلك المشاركة فوق الرائعة
افادكم الله​


----------



## arch_hamada (11 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم



اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين​

​


----------



## ahmed775 (21 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hoba malek (16 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## therarocky (17 فبراير 2015)

_*جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم *_​


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (21 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك 
و بارك لك في الشهادة الجديدة و جعلها فاتحة خير لك


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

شكرا
شكراً شكرا
شكراً شكراً شكر
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً​انا كان في نفسي اقوم بنفس العمل لاكن اخي الكريم كفيت ووفيت فلك مني جزيل الشكر وفائق الاحترام


----------



## body55 (8 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي مجهود رائع أسال الله لك التوفيقةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (10 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي


----------



## محمدع (30 يوليو 2015)

شكلرا


----------



## Audi2020 (3 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## asiaghost (23 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## حماده المدنى (9 ديسمبر 2015)

شاكرين المجهود المبذول


----------



## محمد19775 (10 ديسمبر 2015)

اضافة مميزة و هامة جدا 
بارك الله بك


----------



## محمد19775 (21 ديسمبر 2015)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي الفاضل *
*حبذا لو تتكرم و تضع لنا خطة عمل لدراسة واجتياز امتحان **pmp *
*بالترتيب و التفصيل مع المراجع و الدورات و التي استعنت بها *
*الدورات الموجودة كثيرة و المراجع كثيرة و الموضوع متشعب لذا نحن بحاجة لدليل استرشادي يساعدنا بالوصول و اتقان الامتحان **pmp ** و اجتيازه مع فهم و إدراك أمور إدارة المشاريع بشكل احترافي فعلا و ليس اجتياز الامتحان فقط *


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 مارس 2016)

شكرا لك


----------



## sherifmadkor (5 أبريل 2016)

ممتاز


----------



## M.mohyeldeen (5 أبريل 2016)

*جزاك الله خير**ا*


----------



## sherifmadkor (21 مايو 2016)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## safa aldin (26 مايو 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

